# Tax file number application



## Mrv (Oct 27, 2010)

I had just got an offer to work in Sydney and wanted to apply for this before hand but i got an error during the application saying " you have not arrive in australia. please apply after you have arrive" or something to that effect. 

Anyone know how long the process takes? I do need a TFN number before I can start work right?

thanks.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Have you a visa to allow working in Australia?
If not, that is your first consideration and how you would go about it will depend on your qualifications and experience.
Getting your TFN may take a week or so, online from the Australian Taxation Office Homepage once you are in Australia but you can start work without one as you have a month to supply one to your employer.


----------

